# William Perkins



## Andrew Short (Nov 16, 2009)

what good materials are there on his theology?


----------



## Wayne (Nov 16, 2009)

Try searching [WorldCat.org] Search for books, music, videos, articles and more in libraries near you. Use the advanced search feature, punch in William Perkins as a subject search, limit to books and eliminate fiction from the search.

Dr. Joey Pipa, now pres. of Greenville Sem., wrote his dissertation on Perkins. Worldcat will tell you that six libraries hold copies and where they are. Others appear to have written dissertations on aspects of Perkins ministry.

Here's a list of what I found in the Covenant Seminary library:

William Perkins and the development of Puritan preaching [microform] / by Joseph A. Pipa, Jr. Pipa, Joseph A. 1985. Microfilm BX 9339 .P43 P56 1985 

William Perkins and the development of Puritan preaching / by Joseph A. Pipa. Pipa, Joseph A. [Philadelphia] : Westminster Theological Seminary, 1985.
BX 9322 .P5

Ramism in William Perkins' theology / Donald K. McKim. McKim, Donald K.
New York : P. Lang, c1987. BX 9339 .P43 M34 1987.

The work of William Perkins; introduced and edited by Ian Breward. Perkins, William, 1558-1602. Abingdon (Berks.), Sutton Courtenay Press, 1970.
BX 9315 .P46 

William Perkins, 1558-1602, English Puritanist; his pioneer works on casuistry: "A discourse of cons Perkins, William, 1558-1602. Nieuwkoop, B. De Graaf, 1966.
BV 4610 .P4

The workes of that famous and worthy minister of Christ ... / Mr. William Perkins ... Newly correcte Perkins, William, 1558-1602. London : Printed by John Legatt, 1626.
Tait Rare Book Room BX 9318 .P4 1626 LIB USE ONLY

The holy pretence; a study in Christianity and reason of state from William Perkins to John Winthrop Mosse, George L. (George Lachmann), 1918-. Oxford, Blackwell, 1957.
BR115.P7 M67 1957. 

Works by Perkins:
A godly and learned exposition or commentarie upon the three first chapters of the Reuelation. Preac Perkins, William, 1558-1602. London : Printed by Adam Islip for Cuthbert Burbie ..., 1607. Tait Rare Book Room, BS2825 .P45 1607. LIB USE ONLY

The art of prophesying ; with, The calling of the ministry / William Perkins. Perkins, William, 1558-1602. Edinburgh : Banner of Truth Trust, 1996.
BV 4210 .P47 1996 

A cloud of faithfull witnesses, leading to the heavenly Canaan, or, A commentarie upon the 11. chapt Perkins, William, 1558-1602. At London : Printed by Humfrey Lownes, for Leo. Greene, 1607. Tait Rare Book Room BS2775 .P37 1607 LIB USE ONLY

-----Added 11/16/2009 at 07:59:26 EST-----

And just a few from WorldCat:

An Anglican to remember : William Perkins: Puritan popularizer
Author: J I Packer; St. Antholin's Lectureship Charity.
Publisher: [London : St Antholin's Lectureship Charity], ©1996.

The covenant theology of William Perkins
Author: Victor Lewis Priebe
Publisher: 1967.
Edition/Format: Thesis/dissertation 

The inspiration of scripture in the theologies of William Perkins and John Calvin
Author: Douglas D Cushing
Publisher: 1993.
Series: Theological Research Exchange Network (Series), #006-0648.
Edition/Format: Thesis/dissertation

The marrow of practical divinity : a study in the theology of William Perkins
Author: Mark R Shaw
Publisher: 1981.
Edition/Format: Thesis/dissertation 

Forms of dissent in the Puritan sermon : William Perkins, John Cotton, and Roger Williams
by James R Atkinson
Thesis/dissertation : Manuscript : Microfilm Archival Material
Publisher: 1998.

System and piety in the federal theology of William Perkins and John Preston
by Young Jae Timothy Song
Thesis/dissertation : Manuscript Archival Material
Publisher: 1998.

The above was then published as: 
Theology and piety in the reformed federal thought... by Young Jae Timothy Song 
Theology and piety in the reformed federal thought of William Perkins and John Preston
by Young Jae Timothy Song
Publisher: Lewiston, N.Y. : Edwin Mellen Press, ©1998.

William Perkins and seventeenth-century conceptions of pastoral theology with special consideration of George Herbert and Richard Baxter
by Christopher S Ditzenberger
Thesis/dissertation : Manuscript : Microfiche Archival Material
Publisher: 1994.

An evaluation of William Perkins 
An evaluation of William Perkins' doctrine of predestination in the light of John Calvin's writings
by James Eugene Williams, Jr.
Thesis/dissertation : Manuscript : Microfiche Archival Material
Publisher: 1986.

The life and theology of William Perkins, 1558-1602
by Ian Breward
Thesis/dissertation : Manuscript Archival Material
Language: English 
Publisher: 1963.

William Perkins : Elizabethan apostle of "Practical divinity"
by Louis B Wright
Book : Biography
Language: English 
Publisher: San Marino, CA : Huntington Library, 1940.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Nov 16, 2009)

When is the loooooong awaited reprint by RHB of Perkin's Works coming. What is taking so long. ?????


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 16, 2009)

I think Perkins works and the revised _Songs of Zion_ by Bushnell are both lost somewhere.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 16, 2009)

*W Perkins*

I think there is a CD available. Check my blog, under Perkins. 
'Calvin and English Calvinism to 1649' by R.T. Kendall is a must, although I don't share the author's outlook. 
J.I. Packer might be out of print. 
Monergism never disappoints.
You could also do a search here. 
Other links, click here. 
Any keen PB member may also search various magazines that are online. Check my blog!


----------

